# Egress through Intervening Spaces



## dafitime (Feb 17, 2022)

I was recently told by an architect to revise an evac drawing I've been working on. See attached, it's the secondary (cyan) path.



https://imgur.com/a/FfI7GRT


It was mentioned that the path cannot cross through intervening spaces. The large room is the Multipurpose/Gym. I've been making evac signs as such for a while and this is the first I've heard of it. Reading the building code for this is extremely confusing the way they word things and was hoping someone might be able to shed some light.

1016.2Egress through intervening spaces.​Egress through intervening spaces shall comply with this section.


1.Exit access through an enclosed elevator lobby is permitted. Access to not less than one of the required exits shall be provided without travel through the enclosed elevator lobbies required by Section 3006, not to apply if the lobby is only provided to meet the requirements of Section 3007.6, Exception 1. Where the path of exit access travel passes through an enclosed elevator lobby, the level of protection required for the enclosed elevator lobby is not required to be extended to the exit unless direct access to an exit is required by other sections of this code.
2.Egress from a room or space shall not pass through adjoining or intervening rooms or areas, except where such adjoining rooms or areas and the area served are accessory to one or the other, are not a Group H occupancy and provide a discernible path of egress travel to an exit.
Exception: Means of egress are not prohibited through adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces in a Group H, S or F occupancy where the adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces are the same or a lesser hazard occupancy group.
3.An exit access shall not pass through a room that can be locked to prevent egress.
4.Means of egress from dwelling units or sleeping areas shall not lead through other sleeping areas, toilet rooms or bathrooms.
5.Egress shall not pass through kitchens, storage rooms, closets or spaces used for similar purposes.







						2020 FLORIDA BUILDING CODE, BUILDING, 7TH EDITION | ICC DIGITAL CODES
					

ICC Digital Codes is the largest provider of model codes, custom codes and standards used worldwide to construct safe, sustainable, affordable and resilient structures.




					codes.iccsafe.org
				




Thanks so much.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome!

Your image is not showing up. You need to put it up somewhere were you can link to it. Or become a sawhorse in the forum.


----------



## dafitime (Feb 17, 2022)

It should be working fine. It's embedded in the forum and goes to the appropriate link.


----------



## classicT (Feb 17, 2022)

Did you review the architect's egress plan in coming up with the image you provided? If the architect is telling you that it is wrong, then listen to them.

I see egress along the cyan path going opposite to the swing of the double doors into the gym area. That is most likely a problem. Need to know more about the egress plan to answer your questions; that said, I don't think that your image is going to be correct.


----------



## steveray (Feb 18, 2022)

As CT said..Unless those classrooms are small...You cant send 50 people through those gym doors....I wouldn't say absolutely not, but it would be a discussion with the FM here as far as gym layout and multiple uses to meet:

and provide a discernible path of egress travel to an exit.


----------



## dafitime (Feb 18, 2022)

Thanks for the insights. Architects are human as we all are and I know they're bound to err. I have found a few things architects I've worked with were incorrect on some code issues. His comments were just a box saying can't go this way and that was it. He's never been a helpful person the amount of times I've worked with him.

The cutout is an addition to the school. These are the nearest exits. 



https://imgur.com/a/UsLyeoY


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 18, 2022)

Why are you going through the Gym? you have hallways with exist on the end of them?


----------



## dafitime (Feb 18, 2022)

Mostly because of the nearest exit. I revised it to go through the bottom corridor. I just figured to reach out since I've seen egress like this before.


----------



## classicT (Feb 18, 2022)

Follow the architect of records egress plan.

Every plan set should have a sheet that demonstrates the egress routes. Do not just make up your own.


----------



## dafitime (Feb 18, 2022)

classicT said:


> Follow the architect of records egress plan.
> 
> Every plan set should have a sheet that demonstrates the egress routes. Do not just make up your own.



In my line of work, I have to create my own. The architects rarely supply paths, especially this particular one.


----------



## classicT (Feb 18, 2022)

dafitime said:


> In my line of work, I have to create my own. The architects rarely supply paths, especially this particular one.


Then you should find a new line of work... you are going about this wrong and are putting peoples life at risk.


----------



## dafitime (Feb 18, 2022)

classicT said:


> Then you should find a new line of work... you are going about this wrong and are putting peoples life at risk.



I appreciate being presumptuous.  Have a good day.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 8, 2022)

Didn;t indicate if bldg was sprinklered?


----------



## classicT (Mar 8, 2022)

ADAguy said:


> Didn;t indicate if bldg was sprinklered?


It doesn't matter if it is or not.


----------

